# custom mahi baits



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Just finshed this ones , planing to use them for casting to Mahi , Cobia & footballs.
They all are 50g wt with a loud rattle in it.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Are those the bodies I sold you? If so, I need a painter for the other 5,000 I still have... You're Hired!

Nice work. Is that paint on the underside or foil?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

red34 said:


> Are those the bodies I sold you? If so, I need a painter for the other 5,000 I still have... You're Hired!
> 
> Nice work. Is that paint on the underside or foil?


When do I start ? those baits are foiled coated & then paint ( use spray & air brush sometimes ) 
thankk you for your compliments B let me know if I can help on those 5K


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Lots a talent right there. Look'n good........


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice


----------

